# DNS Changer



## Norvik (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,


Suis-je un cas isolé ? Google indique que mon Mac est infecté par le cheval de Troie "DNS Changer" et de m'orienter vers MacScan, qui a confirmé et isolé l'intrus. Mais re-belote après démarrage système. L'utilisation de l'outil "DNSChanger Removal Tool" n'a pas plus d'effet.
J'ai eu un soucis en début d'année (&#8776; février) avec une adresse IP de mon hébergeur de domaine (blocage de mes envois de mails). Cela peut-il avoir un lien ?

Configuration : iBook G4 12" - dd Ioméga 1To - Tiger (10.4.11)

Cordialement.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Le sujet a déjà été abordé sur Macgé (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/blackout-1132922.html). Mais vous n'appendrez rien de nouveau...

Quel est le serveur DNS configuré dans les préférences réseau?
Quand, dans une fenêtre, vous tapez une commande nslookup (par exemple: nslookup lequipe.fr), qu'elle est l'adresse du serveur dns renvoyée?




Norvik a dit:


> J'ai eu un soucis en début d'année (&#8776; février) avec une adresse IP de mon hébergeur de domaine (blocage de mes envois de mails). Cela peut-il avoir un lien ?


Je ne pense pas.


----------



## Norvik (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Polo,

J'avais fait une recherche sur "DNS Changer" et sur "DNS" Peut-être trop précis ou trop large.

Je ne sais pas où trouver les préférences réseau. 
Je suis administrateur par la force des choses (comme sans doute la majorité des internautes), pas par choix, et encore moins pour mes compétences réseau.

Par contre l'utilitaire réseau (onglet Lookup) me retourne l'adresse suivante :
SERVER: 85.255.113.150#53

Je viens de passer une nouvelle fois MacScan, qui n'a trouvé aucun spyware. Mais j'ai toujours le bandeau d'alerte sur Google.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juillet 2012)

L'adresse 85.255.113.150 est localisée en Ukraine. Pas bon...

Il faut regarder dans le menu: 
Pomme---Préférences système--Réseau puis cliquer sur l'interface en vert.
On verra alors comment est configuré le DNS.

Je vous dirais ensuite comment interdire les comms vers ce site.

Quel est votre opérateur?


----------



## Norvik (8 Juillet 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il faut regarder dans le menu:
> Pomme---Préférences système--Réseau puis cliquer sur l'interface en vert.



J'ai bien ouvert l'interface Réseau, mais je n'ai ni interface en vert, ni de mode avancé (suggestion tierce). Je suis sous Tiger. Ceci explique peut-être cela.

Sinon, mon FAI est Free, et j'ai un compte chez Strato dont le serveur (mais était-ce le bon ?) m'a posé des soucis cet hiver.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> J'ai bien ouvert l'interface Réseau, mais je n'ai ni interface en vert, ni de mode avancé (suggestion tierce). Je suis sous Tiger. Ceci explique peut-être cela.
> 
> Sinon, mon FAI est Free, et j'ai un compte chez Strato dont le serveur (mais était-ce le bon ?) m'a posé des soucis cet hiver.



Je ne connais pas Tiger. Quelqu'un sur le forum pourrait nous dire où est la configuration réseau, et plus précisément du DNS?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------

Faites le test avec le lien ci-dessous pour voir si vous êtes infecté :
http://www.dns-ok.fr/
Si oui (et ça va être oui) DNSChanger Removal Tool est fait pour se débarrasser du malware. 
Il faudrait peut-être refaire un essai. Ca devrait marcher...

Sinon, en dernier recours (mais vraiment en dernier recours!) , si vous avez une âme d'aventurier, on pourrait utiliser le Terminal.C'est pas sûr que ça marche, mais ça vaut peut-etre le coup d'essayer.

-Dans une fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande :
sudo ipfw list (pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de ligne 100) Votre mot de passe vous sera demandé.
C'est pour vérifier le contenu des règles du firewall du Mac pour savoir s'il n'y a pas de ligne n° 100

-Ensuite, tjs dans la fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande ci-dessous pour interdire toute comm avec le serveur DNS qui pose pb.
sudo ipfw add 100 deny ip from 85.255.113.150 to any

-On tape à nouveau la commande 
sudo ipfw list   (pour voir si la commande précédente est bien prise)

-Si la ligne est bien prise en compte, il faudrait rebooter le Mac, et regarder la conf DNS (quand on saura où c'est...). Ou refaire une commande nslookup lequipe.fr
Si le pb est résolu, il devrait y avoir l'adresse IP de la Freebox comme serveur DNS (si c'est la box qui est serveur DHCP)


----------



## Norvik (8 Juillet 2012)

Dans le menu Pomme, il y a un sous-menu "Configuration réseau", qui ouvre la fenêtre Réseau des préférences système. En cherchant dans les différentes configuration, j'ai trouvé une référence aux serveurs DNS, dans : Ethernet intégré  TCP/IP. Aucun serveur n'est répertorié (mode de configuration automatique).
Est-ce la bonne page ?


Sinon, j'ai passé DNSChanger Removal Tool et Mac Scan, qui ne trouvent plus aucun spyware, sans aucune amélioration du diagnostic après redémarrage

J'essaierai les commandes du terminal dès que je pourrai identifier le DNS.

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

J'ai deux adresses DNS Free, une en principal, l'autre en secondaire (?) Elles ont un digit de moins que l'adresse actuelle (détournée).


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Dans le menu Pomme, il y a un sous-menu "Configuration réseau", qui ouvre la fenêtre Réseau des préférences système. En cherchant dans les différentes configuration, j'ai trouvé une référence aux serveurs DNS, dans : Ethernet intégré  TCP/IP. Aucun serveur n'est répertorié (mode de configuration automatique).
> Est-ce la bonne page ?



Alors ça doit être là!

Il faudrait relever la conf réseau:
Adresse IP:
Masque :
routeur:
DNS (DNS Free mauvais)

Puis passer en mode de configuration manuelle.
On renseigne alors la même adresse IP, masque et routeur que ci-dessus, et on rajoute le serveur DNS public de Google:  8.8.8.8
On reboote le Mac.
On regarde la conf réseau pour voir si le DNS est bien 8.8.8.8 et si ça marche. Mais je n'y crois pas...
Quelque chose me dit que si le malware est tjs là, il remettra les DNS Free invalides.

Il restera alors à essayer la commande ipfw ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

"Pourquoi, en cas dinfection par le virus DNSChanger,ne pourrais-je sans doute plus surfer sur internet à partir du 9 juillet 2012?
En novembre 2011, le FBI américain a découvert que des cybercriminels avaient développé le virus DNSChanger. Le FBI a alors pris le contrôle des serveurs DNS mis en cause. Ceux-ci dirigeaient en effet les utilisateurs de lordinateur vers des sites web frauduleux ou publicitaires permettant aux cybercriminels de gagner de largent.

Le FBI américian a remplacé les faux serveurs DNS par des serveurs temporaires grâce auxquels les ordinateurs infectés ne sont plus dirigés vers des sites web frauduleux.

Après le 9 juillet 2012 le FBI désactivera définitivement ces serveurs DNS temporaires. Les ordinateurs infectés ne pourront donc plus accéder à internet."

(Source http://www.dns-ok.be/dnschanger_fr.html)


Si j'ai bien compris, l'adresse IP du DNS 85.255.113.150 ne doit plus être localisé en Ukraine (parce que détourné par le FBI). Donc, pour l'instant, vous ne craignez rien, mais si demain (9 juillet), le FBI fait en sorte de ne plus router cette adresse, vous n'aurez plus de serveurs DNS.
Dur, de naviguer sans serveurs DNS...

Si bien sûr, c'est un pb DNSChanger...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Suis-je un cas isolé ? Google indique que mon Mac est infecté par le cheval de Troie "DNS Changer" et de m'orienter vers MacScan, qui a confirmé et isolé l'intrus. Mais re-belote après démarrage système. L'utilisation de l'outil "DNSChanger Removal Tool" n'a pas plus d'effet.
> ...



Ce n'est que de la pub pour vous faire acheter macscan rien de plus.  
Ne l'achetez surtout pas bien sur. Vous n'avez aucun virus sur votre Mac.


----------



## Norvik (8 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ce n'est que de la pub pour vous faire acheter macscan rien de plus.
> Ne l'achetez surtout pas bien sur. Vous n'avez aucun virus sur votre Mac.



Le souci c'est que je ne peux pas accéder à Facebook, qui m'oppose une alerte de même nature que Google, mais qui m'interdit l'accès, par exemple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Alors ça doit être là!
> 
> 
> 
> On regarde la conf réseau pour voir si le DNS est bien 8.8.8.8 et si ça marche. Mais je n'y crois pas...


Ça ne dois pas être là. Le DNS entré est bien celui de Google, mais c'est toujours le 82.255 qui est retourné par Lookup.



Polo35230 a dit:


> Il restera alors à essayer la commande ipfw ...



 Ça n'a pas marché non plus. Voici le texte entré dans Terminal :

_GM-6:~ gm$ sudo ipfw list
Password:
65535 allow ip from any to any
GM-6:~ gm$ sudo ipfw list
65535 allow ip from any to any
GM-6:~ gm$ sudo ipfw add 100 deny ip from 85.255.113.150 to any
00100 deny ip from 85.255.113.150 to any
GM-6:~ gm$ sudo ipfw list
00100 deny ip from 85.255.113.150 to any
65535 allow ip from any to any_

Est-ce correct ? En tout cas ça ne semble pas avoir changer grand chose.


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> GM-6:~ gm$ sudo ipfw list
> 00100 deny ip from 85.255.113.150 to any
> 65535 allow ip from any to any[/I]
> 
> Est-ce correct ? En tout cas ça ne semble pas avoir changer grand chose.



Oui, c'est bon. Le Mac a bien été rebooté?

Autrement, pour info, la commande pour virer la ligne 100 est:
sudo ipfw delete 100


----------



## Norvik (9 Juillet 2012)

Ça y est. Je n'ai plus de connexion. Je dois passer par un autre disque qui, heureusement, n'a pas été infecté. Mais c'est plus du dépannage, qu'une solution pérenne...


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Ça y est. Je n'ai plus de connexion. Je dois passer par un autre disque qui, heureusement, n'a pas été infecté. Mais c'est plus du dépannage, qu'une solution pérenne...


Ca veut dire qu'il n'y a plus le message qui indique que le Mac est infecté par DNSChanger?

Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est du bidouillage...


----------



## Norvik (9 Juillet 2012)

Une petite analyse du Lookup de mon disque de démarrage actuel, montre un pointage sur le DNS Free. Reste à trouver comment initialiser le DNS dans Tiger. Je vais faire un tour du côté du forum OSX


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ce n'est que de la pub pour vous faire acheter macscan rien de plus.
> Ne l'achetez surtout pas bien sur. Vous n'avez aucun virus sur votre Mac.



Mouais, c'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas parler virus à un Mac user...
Mais on peut parler malware.
Ce qu'il y a quand même de curieux dans cette histoire, c'est que la commande nslookup renvoie un autre serveur DNS que ceux qui sont dans les préférences réseaux.
Je pense que si on avait regardé dans le fichier preferences.plist, on aurait trouvé l'adresse 85.255.113.150
Et cette adresse semble bien liée à DNSChanger.


----------



## Cricri (10 Juillet 2012)

Demain je passe chez mon père qui est victime du problème et je n'avais pas noté la date limite du 9 juillet. Quelles solutions maintenant ? Télécharger de mon côté "DNSChanger Removal Tool" et partir chez lui avec sur une clef USB... et prier ?


----------



## Cricri (11 Juillet 2012)

Problème résolu en mettant l'adresse DNS de Google (Merci Macinside).


----------



## screedeperpi (12 Juillet 2012)

Hey !

PPfffff je comprends rien à votre conversation, je suis largué là...

Je suis vraiment pas un kador quand il s'agit d'entrer dans les entrailles virtuelles des ordis...

Y'a t il un didacticiel pour désinfecter son Mac de ce fichu DNSchanger ?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h43 ----------

Bon et bien voilà, je viens d'appeler Free et ils m'ont donné les bons  DNS. Tout marche très bien puisque je vous parle en direct live de mon  cher Mac... 

Après je me dis : Est ce que c'est suffisant ? La méchante bébête n'est  elle pas restée en planque dans les tréfonds de mon iMac ? :mouais:

Avant de changer les mauvais DNS, j'ai téléchargé DNS Changer Removal  Tool. Après le scan il me dit que je ne suis pas infecté ?! Puis je lui  faire confiance ?


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Juillet 2012)

screedeperpi a dit:


> Avant de changer les mauvais DNS, j'ai téléchargé DNS Changer Removal  Tool. Après le scan il me dit que je ne suis pas infecté ?! Puis je lui  faire confiance ?



Je pense que oui...

Le Mac récupère le malware en naviguant sur certains sites proposant des vidéos... 
Pour les visionner, le site demande (via un lien), l'installation d'un codec.
Manque de bol, c'est pas un codec, c'est le malware.
"DnsChanger  Removal tool" recherche vire le troyen.


----------



## Jiben32 (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,           
Je suis aussi dans l incapacité de me connecter a internet et malheureusement je ne suis vraiment pas un pro, donc si quelqu'un pouvait m aider clairement ce serai magique merci d avance...


----------



## Norvik (15 Juillet 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ca veut dire qu'il n'y a plus le message qui indique que le Mac est infecté par DNSChanger?
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est du bidouillage...



Je croyais être sorti d'affaire jusqu'à ce que branche mon disque externe pour travailler sur mes dossiers. Et là, perte immédiate de ma connexion. Alors que les outils DNSChanger Removal Tool et Macscan étaient OK.
Plus curieux, j'avais un compte sur PC (besoin d'un portable avec un pavé numérique) qui fonctionnait tant que que j'étais sur un réseau interne distinct. Pour une raison quelconque, il a redémarré sur le réseau airport de mon mac, ce qui a coupé la connexion. Comme si le malware avait contaminé la airport plus que le mac...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

Je viens de refaire un essai en changeant mon mac de réseau interne, et là ça marche.
Il semble donc bien que le problème soit au niveau du réseau airport.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Je pense que si on avait regardé dans le fichier preferences.plist, on aurait trouvé l'adresse 85.255.113.150
> Et cette adresse semble bien liée à DNSChanger.



Je n'ai trouvé aucune adresse DNS dans mes fichiers preferences.plist, sauf celle de Google que j'avais rentré manuellement.


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Il semble donc bien que le problème soit au niveau du réseau airport.
> .
> .
> Je n'ai trouvé aucune adresse DNS dans mes fichiers preferences.plist, sauf celle de Google que j'avais rentré manuellement.




Il faudrait peut-être regarder dans le fichier "com.apple.airport.preferences.plist" pour voir si on trouve l'adresse en 85.255

Complexe, le pb...


----------



## Norvik (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Polo35230,

Je n'ai rien trouvé dans la bibliothèque mentionnée, ni le terme "DNS", ni d'adresse Mais ces fichiers s'écrasent les uns les autres, si bien que je n'ai pu lire que ceux datés d'aujourd'hui, après mes essais de connexion à partir des différents réseaux accessibles.

Complexe ? Puis-je ajouter que la connexion depuis le DD externe "contaminé" reste impossible avec un réseau qui me permet l'accès depuis le disque interne (hélas saturé) ? Par contre le Mac de ma compagne arrive à se connecter avec le réseau airport (mais peut-être avec un autre compte pop free).

Il y a peut-être superposition de problèmes. Il y a longtemps que mon fils se plaint de la difficulté de se connecter avec son PC, via le réseau airport.


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juillet 2012)

Et quand ça ne marche pas, nslookup renvoie tjs l'adresse en 82.255 ?

A partir du PC, (via l'airport du mac), nslookup renvoie aussi 82.255?
Sinon, sur le PC (tjs via airport), avec un DNS de Free, ou 8.8.8.8 configuré avec un DNS manuel, ça doit marcher


Parce que oui, il y a peut-être autre chose...

Peut-être aussi essayer de désinfecter à nouveau le Mac à partir du lien ci-dessous (choisir le "Free")


----------



## Norvik (15 Juillet 2012)

Erratum. Aucun ordi est sur l'airport actuellement. Donc pas d'exception signalée sur ce réseau, qui reste suspect.

Vu que j'ai perdu mes connexions en me branchant à l'airport, j'hésite un peu à faire la manip proposée.
Actuellement, à partir d'autres réseaux, ça me renvoie le DNS de Free (et là, ça marche).

A priori c'est dans la configuration du port Ethernet (onglet TCP/IP) que l'on peut régler les paramètres de serveurs DNS (à confirmer). Dans le cas présent tout est automatique Donc je ne maîtrise rien. Mais je ne comprends rien à ce qui est demandé pour le faire manuellement (voir saisie écran) 
L'adresse IP de quoi au juste ? Il faut vraiment connaître le sujet. Ce qui n'est pas vraiment mon cas.


----------



## Norvik (15 Juillet 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Parce que oui, il y a peut-être autre chose...
> 
> Peut-être aussi essayer de désinfecter à nouveau le Mac à partir du lien ci-dessous (choisir le "Free")



J'ai pas vu le lien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 la capture d'écran montre la configuration manuelle. (configuration IPV4 : "manuellement")

Dans ce cas, il faut saisir :

- Adresse IP : 192.168.1.X, si l'adresse IP de la Box est 192.168.1.1, X compris entre 2 et 254.
- Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- Routeur : l'adresse IP de la Box (192.168.1.1, à vérifier)
- Serveurs DNS : idem ligne routeur : l'adresse IP de la Box (192.168.1.1, à vérifier)

Il faut donc avant tout vérifier que l'adresse IP de la box est 192.168.1.1

Si c'est 192.168.0.1, alors il faut attribuer à l'ordinateur 192.168.0.X.

Voici par exemple la config. que j'utilise actuellement (Snow Léopard, Livebox 192.168.1.1) :


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> J'ai pas vu le lien.



http://www.dnschanger.com/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------




Norvik a dit:


> A priori c'est dans la configuration du port Ethernet (onglet TCP/IP) que l'on peut régler les paramètres de serveurs DNS (à confirmer). Dans le cas présent tout est automatique Donc je ne maîtrise rien. Mais je ne comprends rien à ce qui est demandé pour le faire manuellement (voir saisie écran)
> L'adresse IP de quoi au juste ? Il faut vraiment connaître le sujet. Ce qui n'est pas vraiment mon cas.



Je ne suis pas chez Free. 
Comme Renaud31 le dit dans le post au-dessus, Il faudrait regarder la conf de la freebox.
Je pense qu'elle doit avoir une adresse IP en 192.168.0.254 (ou 192.168.0.1), un masque à 255.255.255.0, et une plage DHCP de 0 à 50.

Si c'est le cas, et qu'on veut configurer manuellement le Mac, il faut renseigner:
Configurer IPv4: Manuellement
Adresse IP: 192.168.0.101 (ce sera l'adresse IP du Mac)
Sous-réseau: 255.255.255.0
Routeur: 192.168.0.254 (ou 192.168.0.1 si la box a cette adresse IP)
Serveur DNS 212.27.53.252 et 212.27.54.252

En supposant bien sûr que l'adresse 192.168.0.101 ne soit pas affectée à un autre équipement...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 je complète : 

L'adresse IP à renseigner est celle que l'on attribue à l'ordinateur.
Elle doit avoir les 3 premiers nombres en commun avec la box : par exemple 192.168.1 ou 192.168.0
Le dernier nombre doit être choisi entre 2 et 254 si l'adresse IP de la box est 192.168.1.1 ou 192.168.0.1
Par exemple, adresse IP attribuée à l'ordi : 192.168.1.50 (si l'adresse IP de la box est 192.168.1.1)

Dans le champ Serveurs DNS, il faut mettre l'adresse IP de la box, car la box se charge de rediriger les requêtes vers les serveurs DNS du FAI.
Ce n'est pas à l'utilisateur (en principe) de renseigner les DNS du FAI.





Les serveurs DNS des FAI sont disponibles ici :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/1496-serveurs-dns-des-principaux-fai#free


----------



## Norvik (16 Juillet 2012)

DNSChanger Removal Tool ne détecte pas le "virus". J'avais passé Macscan il y a 8 jours qui l'avait "neutralisé". Depuis je n'ai eu aucun diagnostic positif.

La commande nslookup ne me renvoie pas d'adresse 85.255 quand je suis sur airport pour la bonne raison que je perds la connexion. Mais on peut penser que c'est ce serveur qui est recherché en vain sur le réseau. 

Comment identifier l'IP de la freebox ? Et les adresses IP des matériels en général.
J'ai testé la première configuration manuelle proposée. Ça ne change rien en apparence (mais ça n'a pas planté), airport est toujours hors connexion. Sinon j'obtiens l'adresse 192.168.0.1 dans lookup.
Je vais faire la même manip sur mon disque externe. A bientôt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------

Ça marche mieux.

Si j'écris de ma session sur mon disque de travail (externe) c'est que la configuration manuelle a fonctionné. Mais elle n'est pas très stable. J'ai des perte de connexion auxquelles je remédie en passant de l'une à l'autre des deux configurations manuelles proposées par Polo35230 et Renaud31.

Au passage je tiens à vous remercier de votre patience et de la qualité de vos interventions. J'apprends beaucoup, et j'espère que ce sera profitable à d'autres.

J'ai testé sur le réseau airport : pas de connexion internet (mais accès à mon imprimante). Le retour à un réseau de secours (c'est le moins performant en terme de débit, mais il a le mérite de fonctionner) pas de rétablissement de la connexion. C'est en changeant de configuration manuelle qu'elle est revenue. 
Les adresses de routeur 192.168.0.254 et 192.168.0.1 provoquent une alerte de routeur inconnu, ce qui n'empêche pas cette configuration de fonctionner.

Quelle que soit la configuration manuelle choisie je ne parviens pas à relever mes mails : problème d'accès au port 110 !

À l'instant (juste avant l'envoi de mon message) une alerte déclare qu'une "autre application vient de changer mes paramètres de configuration" sans autre choix que d'appuyer sur l'unique bouton "OK" ! Et de nouveau perte de connexion ; changement de configuration ; re-connexion Et, j'espère, envoi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

L'adresse de routeur ne peut pas être 192.168.0.254 *OU* 192.168.0.1
Ce doit être l'adresse REELLE de la box.

Pour avancer, il faudrait, lorsque la connexion fonctionne, utiliser IP Scanner (gratuit sur l'App Store), de façon à visualiser tous les équipements du réseau et leurs adresses IP.

Exemple de capture d'écran (App store) :





Donc je suggère : installation de IP Scanner, le lancer lorsque l'accès à Internet fonctionne, et poster une capture d'écran ici.


----------



## Norvik (16 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce que ça marche sous Tiger ? Sinon j'ai un Léopard tapit sur un autre disque, prêt à bondir (j'ai encore de vielles applis sur Classic).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

D'après l'App Store, configuration requise : 10.5 ou ultérieur.

Je dois dire qu'ayant pris la discussion en cours, je ne comprends pas quel est réellement le problème, hors DNS Changer.

Bien qu'ayant relu tout le fil, je n'ai pas compris quelle la config. matérielle du réseau, et pourquoi une configuration par défaut (DHCP) ne fonctionnerait pas.


----------



## Norvik (16 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si je serai capable de dégager une démarche rationnelle alors que la situation évoluait rapidement. Ce qui était une menace de déconnexion encore dimanche 8 est devenu une réalité brutale le lendemain.

La configuration DHCP fonctionne parfaitement sur le PC et sur mon Mac (disque interne) mais pas du tout à partir du disque (externe) de travail. Voilà pour l'une des problématiques.
L'inconvénient de cette configuration est la difficulté (au moins pour moi) de connaître le chemin réellement suivi (pb de DNSChanger).

Par ailleurs l'accès internet s'avère impossible à travers le réseau interne airport, et ce quel que soit l'ordi utilisé. Simple coïncidence ? Mais la connexion à l'imprimante (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec ce réseau) reste correcte.

Je vous l'accorde, ce n'est pas simple à démêler.
Question matérielle, ma configuration date un peu (du fait d'une recherche de compatibilité avec des dossiers de 20 ans) : iBook G4 sous Tiger

Accessoirement un iMac G5 sous Leopard (qui n'a jamais donné satisfaction : changement de carte mère, et multiples bugs qui le confine à des utilisations sporadiques).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Si je comprends bien, le Mac obtient une connexion à Internet, via DHCP, mais perd la connexion lorsqu'un disque externe est utilisé ??

Ce disque est un stockage de données, ou un disque de démarrage ?

D'autre part, avez-vous dans Tiger / Applications / Utilitaires, un "Utilitaire de réseau" ?
Si oui, a-t-il les fonctions Netstat et Traceroute, entre autres ?


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, le Mac obtient une connexion à Internet, via DHCP, mais perd la connexion lorsqu'un disque externe est utilisé ??
> 
> Ce disque est un stockage de données, ou un disque de démarrage ?



Le disque externe est un disque de démarrage et de données (en fait une copie exacte de feu mon iMac G5). Il n'est pas pas parvenu à se connecter avec via DHCP, mais seulement avec la configuration manuelle de ce matin.



Renaud31 a dit:


> D'autre part, avez-vous dans Tiger / Applications / Utilitaires, un "Utilitaire de réseau" ?
> Si oui, a-t-il les fonctions Netstat et Traceroute, entre autres ?



Bonne nouvelle, il y a tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Donc :

- le Mac obtient une connexion à Internet via DHCP quand on le démarre sur le disque interne.
Ca veut dire :
   - pas (plus) de pb DNS Changer sur ce disque
   - la box fonctionne normalement (attribution d'adresse IP par DHCP, et gestion des DNS)

- le Mac n'obtient pas d'accès à Internet via DHCP quand il est démarré sur le disque externe.
Hypothèses :
   - présence de DNS Changer sur ce disque
   - mauvaise configuration réseau (sur ce disque)
   - la box n'arrive pas à gérer l'apparition d'une autre configuration qu'elle doit voir se présenter à elle avec la même adresse MAC que la précédente...?
(l'adresse MAC est l'adresse matérielle de la carte réseau utilisée, Ethernet ou wi-fi)

Puisque l'Utilitaire de réseau existe, on peut l'utiliser pour récupérer quelques infos :
(le mien est dans Snow Léopard)

- onglet "info" : montre l'adresse IP de l'ordi

- onglet "Netstat" : cocher "afficher les infos du tableau de routage", et cliquer sur "Netstat" :

On voit tous les équipements présents sur le réseau, avec leurs adresses IP.
192.168.1.1 est l'adresse du routeur (ici le modem-routeur)
192.168.1.11 à 192.168.1.52 sont des appareils présents sur le réseau
192.168.1.101 localhost est l'ordinateur utilisé pour le test







- onglet "Traceroute" : saisir 8.8.8.8 dans le champ adresse réseau, puis "Tracer"
Le résultat montre le chemin suivi depuis l'ordinateur jusqu'au serveur de Google.
La première ligne donne l'adresse IP du routeur  (ici 192.168.1.1):






Si le Mac a une connexion stable sur le disque externe avec une configuration manuelle, quelle est cette configuration ?

- adresse IP
- sous réseau
- IP routeur
- Serveur DNS

Il est souvent préférable de configurer un réseau comportant plusieurs appareils en utilisant que des IP fixes.
C'est plus facile à gérer, et on y voit plus clair...
On peut se fixer une plage d'IP fixes, par exemple de .2 à .20, et laisser la fonction DHCP du routeur active, mais à partir de .21
Ainsi, des appareils "visiteurs" ou nomades seront connectés via DHCP, alors que le réseau fixe n'utilisera que des IP fixes.


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai qu'une connexion instable depuis le disque externe, perdue pendant l'analyse du Traceroute.
Est-il utile de verrouiller la configuration réseau ?

Voici ce que j'obtiens :

Traceroute a démarré...

traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.28 (192.168.1.28)  8.096 ms  3.041 ms  2.622 ms
 2  192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254)  3.001 ms  4.888 ms  9.407 ms
 3  88.124.120.254 (88.124.120.254)  37.845 ms  29.569 ms  25.609 ms
 4  213.228.9.254 (213.228.9.254)  27.037 ms  31.351 ms *
 5  212.27.50.177 (212.27.50.177)  27.506 ms  28.374 ms  26.234 ms
 6  212.27.50.85 (212.27.50.85)  48.458 ms  32.557 ms  31.578 ms
 7  212.27.51.57 (212.27.51.57)  37.360 ms  38.967 ms  40.090 ms
 8  149.6.114.209 (149.6.114.209)  40.037 ms  38.689 ms  37.988 ms
 9  130.117.49.89 (130.117.49.89)  39.652 ms

Arrêt manuel (temps d'attentes interminables)

J'ai fait d'autres saisies d'écran, mais j'ai peur que ça fasse beaucoup dans le cadre de cette interface (plusieurs pages). Que faut-il regarder ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

C'est difficile de diagnostiquer et configurer un réseau à distance, alors que c'est facile à faire sur place quand on a tous les appareils à portée de main...

Il faudrait trouver une connaissance locale qui a les compétences nécessaires, et "refaire" tout le réseau, en privilégiant l'utilisation de connexion par Ethernet (câbles ou prises CPL + câbles), et en utilisant des IP fixes pour les appareils fixes.

Une piste cependant :

Je ferais un essai en n'attribuant à cet ordi *QUE* des IP fixes (et seulement en Ethernet, pour commencer) :

- sur le disque interne : 192.168.1.50
- sur le disque externe : 192.168.1.51
Dans les 2 cas :
- sous réseau  : 255.255.255.0
- routeur : IP du routeur
- serveur DNS : IP du routeur.

Pour obtenir l'IP du routeur, faire un Netstat quand on a la connexion avec le disque INTERNE, et repérer l'adresse IP par rapport à la copie d'écran que j'ai mise, dans mon cas le routeur est 192.168.1.1
(mettre ici une copie du rapport Netstat)

Cette configuration donne-t-elle un accès à Internet stable dans les 2 cas ?
(normalement, *OUI* ! )


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2012)

Avec le traceroute, je crois que j'y vois un peu plus clair...
Si celui ci est fait à partir du DD externe bootable:
192.168.1.28 est l'adresse IP du Mac.
192.168.1.254 est l'adresse IP locale de la FreeBox
A partir de 88.124.120.254, on est sur Internet. (que le traceroute n'aille pas jusqu'au bout peut-être normal)

Si le but, c'est de booter le Mac à partir de son DD interne, et que ça marche, il faut:
Débrancher le DD externe
Connecter le Mac en ethernet sur la Freebox.
Configurer Manuellement la connexion réseau du Mac (uniquement le service ethernet. Désactiver le service wifi si il est activé)
Adresse IP:192.168.1.29  (je sais que le mieux, c'est d'être dans le masque, mais hors plage DHCP, mais j'ai pas ces éléments...)
Masque :255.255.255.0
routeur:192.168.1.254
DNS:192.168.1.254 (en espérant que le FreeBox fasse DNS relai)

Ca devrait marcher.
Si ça ne marche pas, refaire un nslookup pour voir si le serveur DNS est en 192.168.1.254 ou en 85.255.113.150 (pb DNSChanger).


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Cette configuration donne-t-elle un accès à Internet stable dans les 2 cas ?
> (normalement, *OUI* ! )



Ça ne marche pas avec l'adresse du routeur que j'ai relevée : 192.168.0.1
suivant le CR du disque interne

_Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.0.1        UGSc        0        0    en1
127                localhost          UCS         0        0    lo0
localhost          localhost          UH         21    64918    lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS         0        0    en1
192.168.0          link#5             UCS         1        0    en1
192.168.0.1        0:f:b5:61:52:0     UHLW        2        4    en1   1199
192.168.0.3        localhost          UHS         0        0    lo0_


Par contre ça marche avec le routeur proposé par Polo : 192.168.1.254

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Adresse IP:192.168.1.29  (je sais que le mieux, c'est d'être dans le masque, mais hors plage DHCP, mais j'ai pas ces éléments...)
> Masque :255.255.255.0
> routeur:192.168.1.254
> DNS:192.168.1.254 (en espérant que le FreeBox fasse DNS relai)
> ...



Ça marche. Idem à partir du disque externe (IP : 192.168.1.30)

Copie Netstat :
_Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.254      UGSc       41        3    en0
127                localhost          UCS         0        0    lo0
localhost          localhost          UH         13    12704    lo0
169.254            link#4             UCS         0        0    en0
192.168.1          link#4             UCS         2        0    en0
192.168.1.30       localhost          UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.1.254      0:24:d4:a6:7e:91   UHLW       43      336    en0   1168
192.168.1.255      link#4             UHLWb       3      236    en0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
default                               UGSc        en0
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   link#4             UC          en0
localhost          0:11:24:43:26:96   UHL         lo0
                   localhost          Uc          lo0
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   link#4             UC          en0
gm-6.local         0:11:24:43:26:96   UHL         lo0
gm-6.local         0:24:d4:a6:7e:91   UHLW        en0
                   link#5             UC          en1
ff01::             localhost          U           lo0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UC          lo0
ff02::%en0         link#4             UC          en0
ff02::%en1         link#5             UC          en1_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

En complément, j'ai retouvé mes boîtes mail !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Tant mieux si ça marche, mais il y a quelque chose de complètement incohérent dans tout ça :

Sur le disque interne, le routeur serait 192.168.0.1, et sur le disque externe 192.168.1.254 ?

Impossible, un routeur ne change pas d'adresse IP tout seul...

Arriver à obtenir des connexions avec 192.168.0.X *ET* 192.168.1.X montre que soit il y 2 routeurs dans le réseau, soit 2 tables de routage activées... (une pour le DHCP, une pour les IP fixes)

Dans le premier rapport , l'ordi (localhost) semble être en 192.168.0.3, donc en DHCP, avec une adresse IP attribuée par un routeur dont l'adresse IP est 192.168.0.1.

Ensuite, si ça marche en Ip fixe selon le deuxième rapport, c'est qu'il y a un routeur 192.168.1.254 dans le réseau...

Ce réseau mériterait sans doute une "inspection" complète et une reconfiguration "propre" comme suggéré plus haut.


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Le réseau Wi-Fi utilisé en secours passe par un boîtier Netgear relié à la box (héritage d'un passé où celle-ci n'avait pas de Wi-Fi intégré). Cela peut-il expliquer les deux adresses de routeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Aaahhhhhhhhh......... d'accord....

Ca serait mieux de TOUT dire....

Alors, il faut vraiment remettre tout ça au propre.

D'abord, très important, s'il y a des appareils dans le réseau qui ont des IP en 192.168.0 et les autres en 192.168.1, ils ne pourront pas communiquer.

Si par exemple le PC est en wifi avec l'IP 192.168.*0*.2 et le Mac en IP fixe 192.168.*1*.30, ils ne se verront PAS.

Si on veut que le réseau soit simple et stable, il faut UN seul routeur, en l'occurrence la box.
Il faut pour cela désactiver la fonction routeur du Netgear.

Ensuite "rebâtir" le réseau, en privilégiant Ethernet et IP fixes.
Ca n'empêchera pas d'utiliser le Netgear en plus (c'est la box qui gèrera les adresses IP).


PS : Ceci a été obtenu en étant connecté en wifi au point d'accès Netgear ?
_"Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default 192.168.0.1 UGSc 0 0 en1
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 21 64918 lo0
169.254 link#5 UCS 0 0 en1
192.168.0 link#5 UCS 1 0 en1
192.168.0.1 0:f:b5:61:52:0 UHLW 2 4 en1 1199
192.168.0.3 localhost UHS 0 0 lo0"_


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Aaahhhhhhhhh......... d'accord....
> 
> Ca serait mieux de TOUT dire....



Mea culpa !
Tout ce langage est largement ésotérique pour moi. (Dommage qu'il faille attendre la rentrée de septembre pour que le fiston face un BTS réseaux - Au moins il aura des travaux pratiques à la maison).




Renaud31 a dit:


> Si on veut que le réseau soit simple et stable, il faut UN seul routeur, en l'occurrence la box.
> Il faut pour cela désactiver la fonction routeur du Netgear.



Suffit-il de le débrancher ?



Renaud31 a dit:


> PS : Ceci a été obtenu en étant connecté en wifi au point d'accès Netgear ?
> _"Routing tables
> 
> Internet:
> ...



Oui.


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
> default            192.168.0.1        UGSc        0        0    en1


On aurait dû voir que c'était du wifi (en1)




Renaud31 a dit:


> D'abord, très important, s'il y a des appareils dans le réseau qui ont des IP en 192.168.0 et les autres en 192.168.1, ils ne pourront pas communiquer.
> [/I]


Tout dépend du masque. Avec un masque à 16, ça marchera.
Mais bon, c'est vrai que ce serait beaucoup plus simple de mettre tt l'monde dans un plan en 192.168.1.0/24
Même le Netgear qui pourrait avoir uniquement (le passer en mode bridge) une fonction de point d'accès wifi si c'est une grande maison.
Maintenant, pour les IP fixes, c'est vrai que c'est mieux, mais si on a une utilisation classique de son réseau local, sans accès à partir de l'extérieur, on peut tout mettre en DHCP auto.
Par contre, sur le réseau, il faudra un seul serveur DHCP.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Il est important de donner la configuration matérielle complète du réseau, sinon on ne peut pas comprendre ce qui se passe.

Pour l'instant, si j'ai bien compris, il y a :

- une box (modem routeur, fonction routeur activée). IP 192.168.1.254
- un point d'accès (PA) wifi Netgear, relié par câble à la box. IP 192.168.0.1
Ce PA a une fonction routeur (attribution d'adresses IP) qui est activée.

- un PC connecté en wifi au PA (IP sans doute 192.168.0.2)
- un Mac connecté soit en wifi au PA, avec l'IP 192.168.0.3
ou connecté en Ethernet à la box, en IP fixe, 192.168.1.30 ou 31

- une imprimante connectée comment et à quoi ?

Pour refaire le réseau au propre, il faut désactiver la fonction routeur du PA.
Pour cela, aller dans son interface, chercher la bonne page, désactiver la fonction routeur.
(non, le débrancher ne modifiera pas sa configuration).

Ainsi, tous les appareils sur le réseau auront une IP 192.168.1.X
Tous pourront se voir et partager.

Il faudrait aller dans l'interface de la box, et lui fixer sa plage de DHCP, par exemple de 192.168.1.20 à 192.168.1.50.
Ca veut dire que tout appareil se connectant en DHCP, que ce soit par Ethernet ou wifi, se verra attribuer une IP comprise dans cette plage.

Ensuite, à tous les appareils fixes du réseau (y compris le PA), on peut attribuer une IP fixe, dans la plage 192.168.1.1 à 192.168.1.19, ou bien à partir de .51.

Par exemple :

- box 192.168.1.254
- PA : 192.168.1.1
- PC : 192.168.1.2
- Mac : 192.168.1.3
- imprimante : 192.168.1.4
- etc...

L'idéal serait que tout soit connecté en Ethernet.

La wifi pourra servir pour des appareils invités, ou nomades (portables, iPad, Smartphone...)
C'est la box qui attribuera les adresses IP à ces appareils, dans la plage .20 à .50


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Je sens que je vais devoir tout dire.

C'est une grande maison avec des murs épais. Mon bureau est dans une "tour" (c'est un bien grand mot, mais cela signifie que j'ai un mur de 45 cm de pierres qui me sépare du reste de la maison.

Nous avons 5 ordis de branchés, dont 4 (2 Mac et 2 PC) connectés aux réseaux locaux.

Historiquement, le premier réseau a été réalisé avec deux boîtiers airport Express. Le routeur Netgear est venu ensuite quand j'ai eu besoin d'un PC pour mon boulot. S'y est ajouté un troisième boîtier airport Express pour améliorer la portée du réseau. Enfin, nous avons changer la freebox par la dernière qui offre un nouveau réseau Wi-Fi (que je capte moins bien que l'airport dans mon bureau/tour).

Il y a sans doute des noeuds avec tous ces sans fils La faute à un administrateur réseau bien peu compétent (votre serviteur).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

J'étais en train d'écrire quand le dernier post est arrivé.

L'imprimante est une HP C4380 avec une liaison Wi-Fi que que ne suis jamais parvenu à faire dialoguer avec mes Macs. Je l'ai donc branché sur une des airport Express.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Oula, quand même.

Ca mérite une bonne reconfiguration, ce qui n'est pas difficile pour quelqu'un qui sait faire, alors que c'est la "galère" quand on ne connait pas.

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse aller plus loin ici, les principes généraux ont été cités, mais maintenant il faut prendre en compte la configuration physique des lieux pour réaliser le meilleur réseau possible avec le matériel existant.

A mon avis il faut que quelqu'un de compétent vienne faire le travail sur place.


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour refaire le réseau au propre, il faut désactiver la fonction routeur du PA.
> Pour cela, aller dans son interface, chercher la bonne page, désactiver la fonction routeur.
> (non, le débrancher ne modifiera pas sa configuration).
> 
> ...



Où, et avec quelle outil, trouver la Netgear et la Box ?
Est-ce plus facile, éventuellement, avec un PC sous Windows 7 ? (Bien que je ne manie encore trop bien de PC, mais les outils sont peut-être plus récents)



Renaud31 a dit:


> L'idéal serait que tout soit connecté en Ethernet.



C'est assez difficile physiquement. Et 3 des ordis connectés sont des portables

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> A mon avis il faut que quelqu'un de compétent vienne faire le travail sur place.



Je vous offre l'appéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Les interfaces de la box et du PA sont en principe (pour les appareils que je connais) accessibles par leur adresse IP, en utilisant un navigateur.
Ou/et par des adresses spécifiques (voir les docs), par exemple "livebox.home" pour une Livebox, ou "http://www.routerlogin.net/" pour mon modem-routeur Netgear (l'adresse IP 192.168.1.1 arche aussi)

Par exemple pour la box, on tape 192.168.1.254 dans la barre d'adresse de Safari (ou autre) et on doit atterrir dans l'interface, après avoir entré identifiant et mot de passe.
S'ils n'ont jamais été modifiés, c'est en général "admin", et "admin" ou "password".
Pour le savoir, consulter la doc des appareils.
(et si le mot de passe est resté le mdp par défaut, c'est une grosse bêtise question sécurité...)

Le risque, quand on a pas les connaissances, c'est de faire une modif qui fait perdre la connexion avec la box, et alors on est coincé...
Donc si vous vous risquez, 2 précautions de base :
- connection par Ethernet
- configuration en DHCP
Avec ça en principe pas de risque de perdre la connexion.

Ce n'est pas plus facile avec un Pc qu'avec un Mac.

Pour le PA, idem, taper son IP dans la barre d'adresse.

J'utilise un modem-routeur Netgear, la fonction routeur (= serveur DHCP) se trouve sous la rubrique "paramétrage LAN" : la plage de DHCP est ici de .11 à .49
Dans ce réseau assez complexe, j'ai des équipements en IP fixe de .2 à .10, et des équipements en IP fixe à partir de .50 dans une autre partie du réseau.
On voit sur cette capture où désactiver la fonction routeur (serveur DHCP)


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je suis en DHCP et Ethernet.

J'ai trouvé la Freebox, mais me ne suis pas sûr d'avoir la bonne page. Logiquement je ne vois que celle ci-jointe.

Par contre je ne suis pas arrivé à ouvrir la page de la Netgear


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

C'est bien d'avoir accès à la box.

Il n' y a rien à faire sur cette page DynDNS.

Que souhaitez vous modifier ?? 
Ca n'a pas d'intérêt de modifier quoi que ce soit si vous avez actuellement des connexions stables, et sans réorganiser le réseau.

Mais pour le réorganiser il faut le mettre "à plat", c'est dire savoir ce qu'on veut faire, pourquoi, et comment.

Pour accéder au PA, il faut connaitre l'adresse IP qui lui a été attribuée par la box (ce n'est pas 192.168.0.1, non, non).

IP Scanner donnerait la réponse.
Il faudrait trouver dans l'interface de la box l'onglet qui montre les équipements connectés, et relever les noms et les adresses IP.

Regarder dans "statut" ou plutôt "réseau local".
Malheureusement je ne connais pas la Freebox spécifiquement.


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Que souhaitez vous modifier ??
> Ca n'a pas d'intérêt de modifier quoi que ce soit si vous avez actuellement des connexions stables, et sans réorganiser le réseau.
> 
> Mais pour le réorganiser il faut le mettre "à plat", c'est dire savoir ce qu'on veut faire, pourquoi, et comment.



Je suivais les recommandation de fixer la plage des adresses IP comme stipulé  au message #47.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Oui d'accord, mais c'est à faire dans le cadre d'une réorganisation complète du réseau.

Si le réseau fonctionne comme souhaité actuellement, il ne faut rien modifier.

J'ai trouvé ça mais je ne sais pas si c'est d'actualité, et utile :
Ca montre une Freebox en 192.168.0.1, avec la fonction routeur activée (DHCP), et une plage de DHCP de 1 à 50 :
(ne pas tenir compte de la suite de la page concernant un ordi sous Windows)

http://www.dslvalley.com/dossiers/freebox/freebox-configuration.php


----------



## Norvik (17 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour accéder au PA, il faut connaitre l'adresse IP qui lui a été attribuée par la box (ce n'est pas 192.168.0.1, non, non).
> 
> IP Scanner donnerait la réponse./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

